
Apple to release 6.7 inch iPhone in 2020 - tosh
https://nypost.com/2019/11/27/apple-planning-to-release-biggest-iphone-ever-in-2020-report/
======
blackflame
Why does it cost $599 to get the back of an iPhone XS max (with working
screen) replaced and only $349 if your screen is totally shattered?

